# Ipam+ModGRF: Newbie just started



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi People,

I have been reading and researching a lot the last couple of weeks and have started with Ipam 2x100mcg and ModGRF(1-29) 2x100mcg 2 days ago.

I have a question on the condition i got my peptides. I ordered them from www.purepeptidesuk.net I have some concerns about the way they were just after unpacking them. They werent in powder form and seem to have absorbed moisture during the delivery, but see for your self:



(red ones are the ModGRF and the blue one is the Ipam)

So instead of powder what inside was was someking of hard entity of glued powder, like a salt beeing exposed to water and it becames like a small stone. Reconstituting was no problem though.

Do you think the efficiency of the peptides is lost in this way?

I wouldnt contact the purepeptidesuk.net becasue as already read other people being denied future purchases.


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm running my first trial at peptides myself. Order just came in 2 days ago. All of mine appear as a solid white disk on the bottom of the vial, until reconstituted, like the first vial in your pic. I assume this is how they all come, at least from my supplier.

That middle one you have looks like meth or something. Be careful mate! lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks to me like the puck has just broken up, that's all.

Which company did you buy them from? (don't say if they sell aas) 

Edit: Just had another look at the middle one, yes I think some moisture has got in.


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for jouning in, i got them from puxepeptixesuk.xet, someletters ive masked with x. So you guys have experienced the same. But getting water inside the vials male them more or less reconstituted and from what i know not reconstituted at room temperature start to degrade after 30days, whereas reconstituted peps start to degrade after 24 hours. So you see they have been reconstituted so to speak with the moisture coming inside, thus they must have started to degrade. I am dissapointed.

This is one time. And the water coming from inside from the environment is everything else than sterile, there are microorganisms inside... I don't know what to say..

Is it possible that the moisture inside is intentional and from the lab, no environmental water with microorganisms?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb a Mod on here is the expert on Peptides, so read some of this Stickies.

Purepeptides uk are considered to be a good supplier, I've just ordered some Ipam & Mod grf which should come today, so I hope they'll be ok.

You'll be reconstituting them with Bac Water which keeps the solution sterile for a while ( I think 30 days).

But Peptides really aren't so fragile these days & degradation doesn't happen overnight, so I shouldn't concern yourself too much.

I guess what I'm saying is if this happened to my Peps from the same company, then I would use them. It's up to you meine freund... 

When my order comes today I'll try to put up a pic on this thread...if I can work out how to post pics that is!!! :lol:

Read this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fitness said:


> Thanks for jouning in, i got them from puxepeptixesuk.xet, someletters ive masked with x. So you guys have experienced the same. But getting water inside the vials male them more or less reconstituted and from what i know not reconstituted at room temperature start to degrade after 30days, whereas reconstituted peps start to degrade after 24 hours. So you see they have been reconstituted so to speak with the moisture coming inside, thus they must have started to degrade. I am dissapointed.
> 
> This is one time. And the water coming from inside from the environment is everything else than sterile, there are microorganisms inside... I don't know what to say..
> 
> Is it possible that the moisture inside is intentional and from the lab, no environmental water with microorganisms?


i am a little concerned that you have joined and immediately slated a peptide source that is popular on this site, but i will not let this cloud my reply....

why have you replaced some letters with the letter x on your post above?? you mention that on other forums when people question this peptide supplier they where then refused a re order can you provide links to these posts please as this is a little strange as this has not been the experience of members on this forum, but a link to these posts on other forums will help.

you mention that your peptides are reconstituted yet they do not look like they are in a fluid state in fact i cannot see any fluid in any of the vials although the peptides do look broken, this is not an issue as these GHRP/GHRH peptides are no where near as fragile as GH or other peptides like IGF-1LR3 so again i see no issue.

all peptides start to degrade the second you mix them no matter what you mix them with, when mixed and kept in the appropriate storage conditions (minimum being a cool dark place) unto 30 days is fine and even then the degradation is not high.

you mention microorganisms is this a guess or have you actually had them tested? as i am confused to where you get this from? plus again your comment about the lab intentionally doing this lends it self to you having more invested in slating this source than what appears......

contact the lab and paste up the email conversations on here for all to see then we can see how they handle complaints, but in my opinion they have had far to many good reviews for this to be as much of an issue other than a mistake on there part certainly not the conspiracy you feel it is.....


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

About the microorgaisms i thought i would get a powder and i got the disk and so on. So my first thought was they got moistured. And where they got moistured from? From the environment. And we know the environment is full of life. Is the standard right? If so i have no problem with it, i am so unexperienced thats it

So the first one with the disk is the standard for peptides in general, this is what you often get right? No powders correct?

The thing is i was expecting powder of peptides and got the disk, then the granules and the third one that was completely different from the other two. And so for a dick head who havent seen peptides before i got concerns about moisture and everything.

@Pscarb

The foto is right after unpackaging them. Reconstituted with bac water worked for all three of them equally, beside the fact they look different from another. Thanks good info that they are more roboust than hgh and igf, i guess its not a big deal, its me 

The refusal on orders i have seen on a forum was not from this supplier, but i cant remember from which one. So this fact just remained in my memory. And because the peptides are not intended for human use and because i am no scientist-biologist i didnt want they to know i am an ordinary guy. So by the way a not scientist asking them a question they would know i am an ordinary guy and thus didnt want giving any supplier the reason for refuse me orders, thats all guys.

i didnt want to slice or make a advertisement, should i write the complete name of the site? Then I will write it.

When it is ok to write them i will post the emails no problem.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just recieved mine, & both are in excellent condition with a puck at the bottom.

Well packaged, & came within 30 hours of purchase.


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

Great ok, then the puck seems to be what you get normally.

I want to ask them about the middle one. Would you people suggest doing that? Because they will know i am no scientist and that i take myself the peptides.


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

latblaster said:


> ....
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is if this happened to my Peps from the same company, then I would use them. It's up to you meine freund...
> 
> ....


  :beer:

Hey guys, i am now into 10 days complete using the peptides and i am happy what i see so far. Even one day after using the peps I felt something is happening but wasn't sure what, I felt like my hands and feet have no end if that makes any sense at all.

I started 2x Ipam+Mod GRF 1-29 @ saturation dose and after the second day I felt better sleep.

After 3,4 days I felt like my body movements has slowed down and my body language and posture has improved and became relaxed (but in no way sluggish or something like that), good stuff when interacting with the ladies  . I also feel relaxed and better, the mirror says the same I look better too. I increased the intake as well instead of 2x , I take 3x injections per day.

I was worried about so much of jabbing that my wounds won't heal but it seems to be a not big deal. I am using only my two hypes for this though. Maybe I should try shoulders and belly, but I am not confident doing that yet.

Now after 10 days after I have noticed, besides all the positives that remained and improved, my getting up from sleep has slown down, I feel I have slept and recuperated really well. Another thing is that i dont really get tired that much any more, its like i need to make a pause a bit and after that i can go on with whatever i am doing.


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

I am now 6 weeks into using the peps 3x at sat dose 100mcg and am experiencing all sorts of positives. More fit, look and feel younger, my rest is very good. I am not a hard core bodybuilder though i like what i am getting from it. Aling the other stuff skin and hair look like they looked a decade ago. My body posture and body labguage have improved and i have the feelung that the peps change the physiology in several ways. I have read somewhere that other hormones are influenced as a product of the increased hgh as well.

I am planning to start Anavar along with the peps, ordered already. I will go with 30mg daily and cycle it 6weeks on and 3 weeks off, since its mild on liver and has low androgen effects. How do you think is it a good combo with the ipam and the mod grf?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

@Fitness

have you felt any carpal tunnel syndrome yet?


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

I think not that extreme. I have a moderate feeling of relaxed and loose body if that makes any sense. And my waking up is a slow and i feel i have had a very decent rest.

I think i make a mistake not fascilitatung the whole process like it should be. I mean i could go earlier to sleep and help the puitary gland produce bettet waves of hgh through better sleep, something i am responisble for and should. I make this my personal challenge though, you guys kick my ass if i dont


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Fitness said:


> I think not that extreme. I have a moderate feeling of relaxed and loose body if that makes any sense. And my waking up is a slow and i feel i have had a very decent rest.
> 
> I think i make a mistake not fascilitatung the whole process like it should be. I mean i could go earlier to sleep and help the puitary gland produce bettet waves of hgh.


so you haven't felt any numbness on your hand yet? are they swolen?

I'd be pleased if you go up to 4-5x saturation dose a day.


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

No man they are not swollen but got like a bit laizy. But my hair is like, i havent had that beautifull hair and my face got youthfull.

Man 5 times or even 4 times would be great but with my daily routine is hard to guarantee the 3 hours between the jabs.. or i have to carry 1-2 syringes with me during the day? Do you manage or have managed to jab 4 or 5 times daily and how did it work for you?


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

What is more I did make a mistake with 2 breaks of a week or so cause i.didnt predict the delivery times of my second and third order, instead of 9 day prior i should order like 14 days before i run out of supply, it tooks that long for the stuff to be delivered in germany


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

A short update, i am now 3 months into using the peps all the symptoms remained or got more pronounced. 3-4 weeks ago i noticed that carpal tunnel syndrome started to get stronger. At to this point i experience it at most. On waking up i feel like my hands experience vibration and lightweightness, loosness and relaxation. I feel i got more relaxed and have better concentration, sense of well being increased. My sleep got even deeper, even when i take a nap, i need more time to actually wake up. It seems the peps have waken up my gland  All in all i like the peps. What is your opinion on further taking the Ipam and Mod GRF for another 3 months?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

@Fitness

How long have you felt carpal tunnel syndrome? And have you felt that your hands were falling asleep?


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

@JasonSteward

@JasonSteward

I have beeing feeling it for 3,4 Weeks now; also from coming into counsciousness till the first 5-10 minutes after waking up. I think i have some of it throughout the day.

Yes i have also the hands falling asleep and not being able to hold heavy stuff very well or to squezze things. But after trying several times it works i have eventually the strength.

What all this does mean?


----------



## Fitness (Jan 15, 2014)

I have read on different places that the pause between the shot and the meal should be 10-30minutes and what i have been doing is 20minutes pause.

I have made an experiment for a month now, i increased the pause from 20minutes to 40-45 minutes and am happy to see better results. Has anyone tried this?

Also I am making antoher experiment  I just ordered GHRP-2 for first time along with the IPAM. Up to now i have been taking 3x IPAM+Mod GRF. I intend now to take the GHRP-2 2x, at mornings and afternoons and the IPAM 1x time so 3 times peptides in total. I want the extra release of GH but also didnt want the higher cortisol release of GHRP-6. I am happy to hear your thoughts, is this a resonable peps plan?


----------

